# 50 HP Evinrude Starter Problem



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

My boat motor had a problem starting last Saturday. The starter motor wasnt engaging the gear at first. I took the cover off and smacked it with a screwdriver a couple times then it engaged and had no problems the rest of the day.

What would cause this problem? Im no gear head... I was thinking maybe a solenoid :?: :?: :?:


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I can think of 2 things to look at.
First, your battery. Be sure the posts are clean and the terminals are tight.
Also check the battery to see that it didn't go bad over the winter.
Be sure it is full of clean distilled water and fully charged.
Auto Zone will test it for free.
Second, you may have rust on the starter windings. This may clean itself as you use the starter.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Since it appears that you smacked the starter and it worked after that I would have to say the coils were froze up for some reason. What year is it? Has the starter ever been replaced? Have you tried to start it since Saturday? If this continues to happen you may have to look at replacing the starter. If is appears to be an isolated incident then Grandpa D hit the nail on the head with the rust.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Havent tried starting since Saturday and I know the battery is good.

Its an 80's model Evinrude so its older and I doubt the starter has ever been replaced. I purchased the boat from a co-worker and he stated it had happened to him maybe twice in the last five years.

So, Im thinking Grandpa D has it right. I'll look into picking up a spare on Ebay or possibly even look at a new OEM part.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Oil that throwout gear pronto!


-DallanC


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Oil that throwout gear pronto!
> 
> -DallanC


What kind of oil? WD40?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

No, use normal lubrication oil like the 3 in 1 stuff.










The fact it started after you tapped on the throw out gear, shows me your battery and starter are fine. The throw-out gear needs to spin free and can get gummed up pretty easy over time. A little oil will probably solve it long term.

-DallanC


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Oil it once a month with 3 in one or WD-40 works just fine.


----------



## Spbeyond (Apr 15, 2008)

Just from a mechanics point of view. DONT USE WD-40 as a lubricant. Its corrosive, and will remove and grease on the parts. WD-40 isn't a good lube, it will seem like it works for a little while but end up worse.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

WD-40 :?: :lol:


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Actually, I have heard the same Spbeyond. WD40 is mostly a solvent, not a lubricant. Dad always told me to use it to free up stuck things, then use a proper lubricant after its been cleaned up.


----------

